
Get quick and easy wins. Your startup needs them. - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/06/get-quick-and-easy-wins-your-startup-needs-them/
======
mkinnan
My comment is a little off-topic with the main article, but emphases the
opening paragraph:

I will never understand why people seem so intent and boasting about the
number of hours they work each week. Sure, we can all work high number of
hours each week but at what cost? Family? Friends? Personal down time?

It is one thing to put in extra hours for deadlines, but not each and
everywhere week!

How long can most people go before they eventually burn out? I have seen this
and experienced this in graduate school. At some point everyone just crashes
and needs a significant amount of vacation time to recover. Then you have to
question whether working long hour weeks is worth.

Back on-topic ... I believe it is KEY to keep your employees informed about
how their work is contributing to the overall big picture of the company.

~~~
veb
My old boss was a lot like this. It turned into incredibly narrow tunnel-
vision, which ended up sucking anything creative/fun from the company.

You really need social interaction, and interaction that isn't related to work
to succeed.

